# Software > OpenWrt >  RS Pro - Εναλλακτικές επιλογές

## NetTraptor

Και συνεχίζω. Εγώ λέω να χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο αυτό το νήμα να γράφουμε τα πάντα  :Stick Out Tongue: ...

Υπάρχουν και αυτά άμα ζορίζεστε

http://www.gateworks.com/product/ite...work-processor
http://www.jjplus.com/?page_id=13

φαίνονται super!!!

----------


## trendy

Το Laguna βγάζει μάτια, το μόνο κακό που σκέφτηκα ως τώρα είναι η έλλειψη poe. Η τιμή είναι κάπως τσουχτερή http://shop.gateworks.com/index.php?...product_id=104 και δεν ξέρω
Το JA76PF2 από την άλλη είναι τρελό vfm http://www.ebay.com/itm/JJPLUS-Intel...-/110749827486 και με την αποστολή από Γερμανία δεν ανησυχούμε για τελωνεία. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον εγώ θα μπω μέσα με 3 JA ή ένα Laguna αλλά αν γίνεται καστομιά με 512ram.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το Laguna βγάζει μάτια, το μόνο κακό που σκέφτηκα ως τώρα είναι η έλλειψη poe. Η τιμή είναι κάπως τσουχτερή http://shop.gateworks.com/index.php?...product_id=104 και δεν ξέρω
> Το JA76PF2 από την άλλη είναι τρελό vfm http://www.ebay.com/itm/JJPLUS-Intel...-/110749827486 και με την αποστολή από Γερμανία δεν ανησυχούμε για τελωνεία. Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον εγώ θα μπω μέσα με 3 JA ή ένα Laguna αλλά αν γίνεται καστομιά με 512ram.


Για το ρενό βάλε κάτι τέτοιο. http://www.rfelements.com/en/product...t/passive-poe/
Poe injector/spliter
Είναι και έτυμο. Μετά από τόση θερμόκολλα σε αυτά θα κωλώσουμε?

----------


## trendy

Το passive poe δεν παίζει σε gigabit δυστυχώς. Και γενικά δε βλέπω να έχουν κάποιο 802.3af poe. 
Αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν είναι τόσο αρνητικό όσο να δούμε αν το έχει κανείς στην Ευρώπη. Και σε τι τιμή. Αν και ένα για τη γεύση και μόνο θα το έπαιρνα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν και ένα για τη γεύση και μόνο θα το έπαιρνα.


Άλλο ένα και για μένα.  ::

----------


## ipduh

εγώ πάντως κοιτάζω αν είναι public η rf elements να αγοράσω καμιά μετοχή ... είναι γ*μ@7ι σε ότι κάνουν

----------


## Nikiforos

δεν ξερω τι λετε εχω εχω παντως gigabit POE στο RSpro μου! Αυτο δλδ http://www.proxim.com/downloads/prod..._4401US_A4.pdf
http://www.hellasdigital.gr/proxim-w...4301-4401.html

----------


## NetTraptor

Συγκεντρώσουυυυυ

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το passive poe δεν παίζει σε gigabit δυστυχώς. Και γενικά δε βλέπω να έχουν κάποιο 802.3af poe. 
> Αλλά τέλος πάντων δεν είναι τόσο αρνητικό όσο να δούμε αν το έχει κανείς στην Ευρώπη. Και σε τι τιμή. Αν και ένα για τη γεύση και μόνο θα το έπαιρνα.


I go you covered  :: 

http://www.cmsplc.com/1-gigabit-high...-splitter.html
http://www.planet.com.tw/en/product/...?id=37438#appl

θα υπάρχουν και πιο φθηνά.

----------


## trendy

Τζιτζί, άντε να πάμε για την ομαδική.

----------


## ipduh

http://www.gateworks.com/product

----------


## ydin

Ομαδικη για ποιο τελικά; 


Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## trendy

Μπορούμε και για τα 2!

----------


## Nikiforos

Ρε παιδια τελικα τα Alix τι λενε ειναι καλα? ειδα στο linkshop εχει πολλα μοντελα και εσωτερικα κουτακια και ειναι πολυ ωραια! βεβαια νομιζω ειναι ακριβα σε σχεση με αλλες λυσεις. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις openwrt σε Alix board? http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm

----------


## ydin

Με αυτο παιζω τωρα. Πολυ πιο ελαφρύ σε σχεση με ipfire /pfsense. Αυριο θα κανω δοκιμες με tinyproxy. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## Nikiforos

Αυτα που λες τι ειναι; παρομοια μηχανακια; κατσε να δουμε αν δεν φτιαχτει το rspro μου θελω κατι να παιζω με openwrt.

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk

----------


## ydin

Εχω 2 κομματια Alix 2D13.
Το ενα φοραει ipFire λειτουργικο και παρεμβαλεται μεταξυ του εσωτερικου μου δικτυου και του vDSL modem. Το δευτερο το ειχα μεχρι στιγμης για πειραματα. Τωρα που μπηκα στο AWMN, θελω να το χρησιμοποιησω σαν proxy για μια δευτερη γραμμη aDSL που εχω σπιτι, την οποια θα διαθεσω,

Αυτην την στιγμη του εχω βαλει OpenWRT και tinyproxy να δω πως παιζει. Απλα δεν το εχω τεσταρει εκτενως για να δω πως συμπεριφερεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

Ωραια πραγματα ετσι μπραβο! εμενα τα εχει κακαρωσει το Rspro αμα δεν καταφερω να το επαναφερω στη ζωη μαλλον θα τσιμπησω κανενα alix με κουτακι για να παιξω και εγω με οpenwrt σε αυτο. Το ipfire δεν το ξερω πρωτη φορα το ακουω! για δωσε κανα link κτλ. VDSL? τυχερε.....αυτα εχεις ε? http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi-produc...256-mb-en.html http://www.ipfire.org/ φοβερο δεν το ξερα! αλλα ειναι firewall distro? παντως αυτα τα alix boards οτι παιρνουν καρτα CF μεγαλο πλεονεκτημα!
παντως επειδη ενα 711 εχει προβλημα η καρτα wlan και ειναι ενσωματωμενη βρηκα με τι να παιξω, για να μην παει χαμενο.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το Alix είναι x86· ένα κανονικό PC εποχής pentium

----------


## Nikiforos

ναι αλλα ειναι ωραιο ετσι δεν ειναι???

----------


## coffeex

> Ρε παιδια τελικα τα Alix τι λενε ειναι καλα? ειδα στο linkshop εχει πολλα μοντελα και εσωτερικα κουτακια και ειναι πολυ ωραια! βεβαια νομιζω ειναι ακριβα σε σχεση με αλλες λυσεις. Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις openwrt σε Alix board? http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm


Είχα ένα alix παλιότερα σε ένα link και έπαιζε με OpenWrt τώρα το έχω με pfSense και παίζει μια χαρά.
Αν και λίγο ακριβά είναι μια χαρά μηχανάκια ανάλογα με το τι θες να κάνεις.

----------


## Nikiforos

pfSense ? ολο καινουρια πραγματα βλεπω! θα παρει φωτια το virtualbox!!!!

----------


## ydin

Ειναι το m0n0wall πιο ενισχυμενο. Σε FreeBSD και αυτο ειναο βασισμένο. 

Sent from my Galaxy S4, using Tapatalk...

----------


## Nikiforos

μα καλα ποσα υπαρχουν? θα τα δοκιμασω ολα στο virtualbox μεχρι να λιωσει!!!  :: ) thanks!!! οpen source rulez!!!!!

----------

